# Venezuela as an International Touristic Place



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

Venezuelan goberment has been promoting the country in several times and in several places. Many of the tourist that come and vosot Venezuela are from Germany, France, Italy or South American countries like Colombia or Argentina. But nomatter what in Venezuela we have only 1 MILL (or less) international tourists... 

This country have lots of beautiful places and some world known like Margarita Island or the exclusive Los Roques Archipelago or the city of Merida in The Venezuelan Andes.

*why do you think we still this down?*

*http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=iuKBupdqBlE

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=XBUSnfTlBEo&feature=related

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=GVI4J6TGFpM&feature=related*​


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Maybe because when people think about South America the first things that come to their minds are Macchu Pichu, Buenos Aires, Rio, Nazca Lines, galapagos island, and Colombia.


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

MARACUCHisimo said:


> Venezuelan goberment has been promoting the country in several times and in several places. Many of the tourist that come and vosot Venezuela are from Germany, France, Italy or South American countries like Colombia or Argentina. But nomatter what in Venezuela we have only 1 MILL (or less) international tourists...
> 
> This country have lots of beautiful places and some world known like Margarita Island or the exclusive Los Roques Archipelago or the city of Merida in The Venezuelan Andes.
> 
> ...


*...And Angel Falls, Kukenan Falls, Para Falls, Aponwao Falls, Canaima, Merida's Aerial Cablecar, Orinoco Delta, Amazonas Rainforest, Coro's Dunes Desert, Orinoco Plains, Guacharo's Cave, Charles Brewer Cave, Tortuga Island, some cities like Maracaibo, Caracas, Valencia, Puerto La Cruz and Spectacular Beaches of Morrocoy, Mochima, Sucre State and the hundreds of islands, etc.*


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Venezuela has lots of fantastic landscapes...no doubt about it, but having Hugo Chavez as president and South America's highest murder rate isn't exactly helping tourism.


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Occit said:


> *...And Angel Falls, Kukenan Falls, Para Falls, Aponwao Falls, Canaima, Merida's Aerial Cablecar, Orinoco Delta, Amazonas Rainforest, Coro's Dunes Desert, Orinoco Plains, Guacharo's Cave, Charles Brewer Cave, Tortuga Island, some cities like Maracaibo, Caracas, Valencia, Puerto La Cruz and Spectacular Beaches of Morrocoy, Mochima, Sucre State and the hundreds of islands, etc.*


There are deserts in Venezuela?


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

yes!!! I know two...

Coro's Dunes Desert in Falcon and Zapara Island's Dunes in Zulia (both in the West side)


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Venezuela has lots of fantastic landscapes...no doubt about it, but having Hugo Chavez as president and South America's highest murder rate isn't exactly helping tourism.


I agree, Hugo Chavez is the biggest problem


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Venezuela has lots of fantastic landscapes...no doubt about it, but having Hugo Chavez as president and South America's highest murder rate isn't exactly helping tourism.


*That murder rate is concentrated in Central Region: Caracas-Maracay-Valencia and some frontier cities like Maracaibo or San Cristobal, and the majority occurs in poor neighborhoods where no tourist will want to enter because there is nothing nice to see. But for example in Margarita Island, Los Roques, Falcon State, Merida State, Sucre State and Southern Venezuela, the murder rate is very low, and there, is where you can visit the majority of interesting places, specially natural landscapes.*


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I have a few friends who've been for holidays on Margarita Island which seems to be the most popular destination for British visitors. Don't know anybody that's been to the mainland, it usually seems to get overlooked in SOuth America for Peru, Brazil or Argentina while in the Carribean, Cuba, Barbados, Dominican Republic, jamaica seem to be more popular in the UK. :dunno:

Personally I think it would be a very interesting country to visit but I think that air fares are expensive compared to more heavily used routes.


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Jonesy55 said:


> I have a few friends who've been for holidays on Margarita Island which seems to be the most popular destination for British visitors. Don't know anybody that's been to the mainland, it usually seems to get overlooked in SOuth America for Peru, Brazil or Argentina while in the Carribean, Cuba, Barbados, Dominican Republic, jamaica seem to be more popular in the UK. :dunno:
> 
> Personally I think it would be a very interesting country to visit but I think that air fares are expensive compared to more heavily used routes.


People hardly think of Venezuela when it comes to South America.
You are right most people visit Peru, Brazil and Argentina.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

I would definetly consider a trip to Venezuela if they didn't have such crazy and unstable politics. I've already been to a politically unstable country, Peru, in July, and I can tell you: the experience was not pleasant at all...


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

schmidt said:


> I would definetly consider a trip to Venezuela if they didn't have such crazy and unstable politics. I've already been to a politically unstable country, Peru, in July, and I can tell you: the experience was not pleasant at all...


Peru is a very unpleasant country, and the people don't help at all.hno:


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

schmidt said:


> I would definetly consider a trip to Venezuela if they didn't have such crazy and unstable politics. I've already been to a politically unstable country, Peru, in July, and I can tell you: the experience was not pleasant at all...


what hapenned?

Miamiskyline, what do you mean?


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

stunning place


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

eklips said:


> what hapenned?
> 
> Miamiskyline, what do you mean?


Well, from my point of view Peru is a very centralized country. If you leave Lima, which is the capital, you'd find nothing but extreme poverty and corruption. Lima has 32 districts in which only 5 are at least normal to the Americanized mind. The city is full and packed with very rude people. And if ou are a foreigner as from America or Europe then they will call you "******". Lima is a very scary city. But that was back in 92 when I visited Peru. If you suffer from asthma, then do yourself a favor and stay out of Lima.

In my opinion Trujillo and Contamana are best cities in Peru. You won't find rude people there and the food is delicious. If you want to eat the best Chinese food out of China then Peru is the place to go.


----------



## Bogota (Feb 20, 2005)

^^ The problem is that if bring with you the americanized mind then you will definitely not enjoy any country outside the US. You should enjoy the world as it comes, each with its own good and bad. About ******, that is the way you people are called in many countries in the Americas, as calling you American is not natural to us; but that is another discussion, yet ****** is definitely not an insulting term.

And finally, yes we know that Chavez is a nutter, but so is Bush and that does not keep many from visiting the US. Try Venezuela, it is a beautiful country, lost of pretty beaches and lots of great friendly people.


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Bogota said:


> Try Venezuela, it is a beautiful country, *lost of pretty beaches and lots of great friendly people*.


My dear friend, you find prettu beaches and friendly people in many countries. 

Venezuela has other kinds of beautiful things that you don't find anywhere else.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Bogota;17304357And finally said:


> Bush isnt likey to lead to dangerous civil unrest in the US though, not that the current siutation with Chavez would stop me going to Venezula. I almost did last autumn actually but desided on Patagonia/Iguassu instead so I could have a bit more freedom rather than going in a group.
> 
> The current underdevolpment away from the coast could IMHO be a plus though as Venezula's major scenic sights tend to be waterfalls(Angel Falls, Para Falls, Canaima Lagoon etc) which are for me one of the most easily damaged areas. Since there so centered on one spot a single bad devolpment(or many in Niagara's case) can have a really negative impact and at a great many falls has. Venezula has the chance to learn from that and devolp more sensibley and set itself apart.


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

*In Praise of Peru*



MIAMISKYLINE said:


> Well, from my point of view Peru is a very centralized country. If you leave Lima, which is the capital, you'd find nothing but extreme poverty and corruption. Lima has 32 districts in which only 5 are at least normal to the Americanized mind. The city is full and packed with very rude people. And if ou are a foreigner as from America or Europe then they will call you "******". Lima is a very scary city. But that was back in 92 when I visited Peru. If you suffer from asthma, then do yourself a favor and stay out of Lima.
> 
> In my opinion Trujillo and Contamana are best cities in Peru. You won't find rude people there and the food is delicious. If you want to eat the best Chinese food out of China then Peru is the place to go.


I disagree completely. I am an American and I had a wonderful and unforgetable time in Peru. My mother and I spent three weeks in Peru and we explored Iquitos and the Amazon region, Lima (so filled with history and charm!), Arequippa (gorgeous! Historic and beautiful architecture!), Cuzco and Macchu Picchu, Puno and Lake Titicaca. Everywhere the people were friendly, polite, and so nice. Yes, a lot of poverty ... but isn't that true of other wonderful countries like India, Egypt, Indonesia, the Dominican Republic, Brazil or Bulgaria? Not everyplace in the world can be Switzerland and Canada, you know!

As a single guy I found Peru to be more conservative than say Brazil or even Argentina, so it's not the best place in South America for partying and hooking up with _las chicas lindas_ ... on the other hand Peru has a rich and wonderful folkloric tradition in music and dance and I suggest it is a must to see a performance of a folkloric nature.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

eklips said:


> what hapenned?
> 
> Miamiskyline, what do you mean?


Actually it seemed the teachers and professors from the entire country were protesting against some law, but it was huge! The day we arrived there the Plaza de Armas area (main square there) got completely crowded with these people and we encountered with these marches at least twice and in one of these times we had to run away from it, catch a cab and leave the area. That didn't leave a very good image of the city.

But I found the people to be really kind and friendly. The girls from my hotel were smiling all the time and also they gave us helpful advices. I still wanna go to Macchu Picchu some day, but I'll definetly do some research on the situation of the country before travelling...


----------

